# Spam Mail. Do people really think I'm that dumb?



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I have my Lamancha doe for sale on CL. I just checked my mail and I had a reply. It said: Still for sale ? i want to buy it.

Imediatly I was supicous. I answered: Yes she is still for sale. Do you have any questions?

About 5 seconds (no joke) later I got this reply:

I really appreciate your response to my email. I want you to consider
it sold, please do withdraw the advert from CL to avoid
disturbance,anyways I don't have time to come over to take a look
because of my Business but you don't need to bother yourself with the
shipment, I'll take care of that by engaging the services of a mover,
hence I'll be sending a Certified check and it will be delivered to
you via United Parcel Service (UPS Or FEDEX ), so I'll need you to
provide me with the following information to facilitate the mailing of
the check.

Full name on the check.
Full Physical address to post the check .Note..Not P.O Box Please
City, State and Zip Code
Home & Cell Phone to contact you.

Note that the payment will be shipped to your address via UPS NEXT DAY
AIR SERVICE and I will like you to know that you will not be
responsible for shipping i will have my mover to come over as soon as
you have cashed the check* N.B UPS Or FEDEX does not deliver to a P.O
box addresses.Thanks


Some people drive me nuts! :hair: There is no possible way they could have typed that in 5 seconds, and it sounds so fake anyway. How could they possibly think anyone would fall for it? I hate it when people try to scam me like that. Do they think I'm and idiot? 

Sorry about the rant. I needed to get it out.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I got these types of responses ALL THE TIME when I was selling my horse a few years back. Terribly annoying!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

You know what is a fun trick on a CL ad? 

Add in a requirement that the subject title must have a certain word or word combination. It can be anything, like "purple goat" or "goatsmilk gelato". Something that a spammer would not take the time to read. I usually add in the subject requirement near the end of my ad. Any emails without said subject line, go into the trash folder. Truly interested people usually notice and respond properly.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I got one almost exactly like that a few days ago for a saddle I had on CL. They were even going to give me an extra $50 if I took the ad down right away. Great deal!


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

Last month, I posted some for sale ads to CL & got a few responses that sounded just like what you got! For every dozen responses, I think 10 were scammers! :angry: I despise CL more and more...after getting over my initial anger, I started having fun w/returning the "offers" & my sarcastic sense of humor came in handy for once. :wink: 

I now have 2 doelings to sell & I'm cringing at the idea of advertising them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow.... I know.... we are not that stupid... :doh: :roll:


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Wow.... I know.... we are not that stupid... :doh: :roll:


I agree on that one...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Not long ago I got one from somone claiming to be someone we sort of know, we dont even have their email.
Anyway they claimed to be stuck in Spain & needed $. :roll: :doh:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Good Grief! :roll: 
I like the idea of having the person put a special word or phrase in the subject line -- I'm going to remember that one!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I got an email once which rambled on and on and pretty much the whole gist of it was:

"Hi there, our records show that you have passed away, and that XXXXXXXXXXXX is your next of kin. Please confirm that you have indeed passed away and that XXXXXXXXX is your next of kin."

I just stared at it. At least most of the time they kind of make sense. This doesnt make sense at all. Wtf.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

keren said:


> I got an email once which rambled on and on and pretty much the whole gist of it was:
> 
> "Hi there, our records show that you have passed away, and that XXXXXXXXXXXX is your next of kin. Please confirm that you have indeed passed away and that XXXXXXXXX is your next of kin."
> 
> I just stared at it. At least most of the time they kind of make sense. This doesnt make sense at all. Wtf.


 :ROFL: Do you suppose they'd be smart enough to realize that if you did "confirm", they should be down right scared?!?! Probably not....


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Is there no way to report these on Craig's List? I haven't used it, and this sounds like a serious problem. There are always people who get pulled in by stuff like this and end up having all their money stolen, or credit cards used, or other horrible financial things.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

potentialfarm said:


> keren said:
> 
> 
> > I got an email once which rambled on and on and pretty much the whole gist of it was:
> ...


 :ROFL: Yep, I am deceased. I'm the ghost of myself. :slapfloor:


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Soooo does anyone need a Lamancha?http://portland.craigslist.org/grg/grd/3085234151.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! We just had some one ask to trade a $44 dollar phone for our 2 wethers! Oy!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Whenever you get the "Is it still for sale?" or another short question like that..don't reply. I get one for about every add I put on CL. :doh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We have gotten two! and heard nothing back! Ugg! Thanks for the heads up Kylee!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah they're either just a scam or spam. And if the slim chance that it's an actual person wanting to buy my goat(s) then they need to put a little more time into their email if they want a reply from me.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I like the people who think if they email you 5 times in one day you will respond faster. Guess they don't realize not everyone lives on their computer... I usually wait a day or two to respond to those people. Just make them suffer 

I never respond to those short emails or if they put "it" or "item" or anything else that indicates they aren't genuinely looking for an animal I just delete it.


----------

